# Water access around Camp Lejeune



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Is fishing allowed by boat in the water around Browns Island (part of Camp Lejeune)? There are lots of signs to keep out, but its not clear if the signs are intended to keep people off of dry land or if boat access is forbidden. The Intracoastal Waterway goes right through that area, but can you take a boat or kayak into the marshes if you don't set foot on land??


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's all the Onslow County public boat ramps for access to the marshes in the area. They're peppered all around Camp Lejune. Click a ramp on the map for more details...

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B4pWPZla2kSMe8oBk6U94QOuqBw&hl=en_US

I've personally been to (but not used) the West Onslow Beach boat ramp. There is a LOT of room for trailer parking. I would NOT risk getting anywhere near Camp Lejune.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You legally can not anchor in Brown's Inlet or walk on the land. Here is the link to the official policy: http://www.lejeune.marines.mil/Visitors/BrownsIslandPolicy.aspx


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I've gigged some big ass flounder in Courthouse Bay as well as other places all around Lejune. You have lots of places to fish, all accessible by boat...from what I have seen all the signs are to keep you off the dry land of the the base. Especially after 9/11... The very worst that can happen is they run you off..


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The Brown's Island Policy really helps and these quotes make it pretty clear............ 

"• All navigable waters in the area between the south bank of Bear Creek and the north bank of Brown's Inlet are base property and are strictly off-limits due to highly sensitive unexploded ordnance in this area."

"• Military Police in concert with U.S. Coast Guard will continue to regularly patrol the area and issue citations to trespassers that will require an appearance before the federal magistrate in Wilmington. Violators can be imprisoned up to six months and fined a maximum of $5,000."


----------



## OldBen (Oct 11, 2014)

Back in the seventies, my father(career marine) and I fished Browns Inlet often. One of the best days I've ever had fishing was there.In a 16' bass boat, using live shrimp for bait. The speckled trout in the 18-24 inch range where hitting as fast as you could cast. The red flags were flying and the F4's were screaming.Even caught an 8lb3oz flounder.Great memories of that place


----------

